

The best damn Olympic infographic ever - simontabor
https://gosquared.com/london2012

======
milliams
I just found it strange that of the 42 countries who have yet to win a gold
medal, one of them was "the Olympics". Am I missing something?

------
anonova
I was into the stats until I hit the giant stadium image (../img/stadium.jpg).
The compression artifacting is wildly distracting.

